

Muting the Mozart effect - dsego
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2013/12/muting-the-mozart-effect/

======
tjr
Anecdotally, some music helps me to concentrate. Some music helps me to
concentrate on programming; other music helps me to concentrate on reading.
Some music doesn't help me to concentrate at all (except for on the music
itself).

Based purely on my own personal experience, I would not expect any arbitrary
music to help someone with any arbitrary cognitive tasks, but I'm not
convinced that, at least for some people, there doesn't exist _some_ music
that can help them with _some_ cognitive tasks. Admittedly, that's more
ambiguous and open-ended than this present study.

[EDIT: typo]

